# Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer



## Köfi83 (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe jetzt auf Angler die viel rum kommen.

Ich möchte 2017 mit der Familie meinen ersten Angelurlaub am Meer verbringen.
Die Unterkunft sollte nix zu einfaches sein, zumindest sollte Klima und Pool vorhanden sein, kann gerne eine Ferienwohnung oder Hotel sein. Kann es mir aber auch selbst suchen wenn ich weiß was Ihr empfehlt.

Dann mal zum wichtigsten, das Angeln.
Ich möchte überwiegend Spinnfischen und wenn möglich sogar ein Guiding buchen.
Fischart wäre egal Hauptsache der am Haken gibt ordentlich Gas , mir hat damals sehr dieser Angler auf DMAX Cyril gefallen. 
Der hat egal wo er war immer nur mit der Spinne gefischt.

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen wenn möglich Europa oder alles was in max. 4h per Flug erreichbar ist.

Oder ist meine Vorstellung zu speziell?

Danke schonmal sollte mir jemand weiterhelfen können.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## *luckyluke* (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Ich kann dir Gran Canaria empfehlen....kann dir da haramis kalfar als guide an Herz legen.....spinnfischen im Meer und stausee


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Februar 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort, werde mal danach googeln.
Spekuliere aktuell mit Kroatien aber bin da generell offen. Meine Familie muss halt auch auf ihre Kosten kommen, wenn ich da 5 Tage angeln gehe, also Hotel muss passen.

Danke dir schonmal

Köfi


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Generell würde ich für einen Einsteiger ohne Ortskenntnis vom kroatischen Mittelmeer eher abraten. Sicher kann man auch dort gute Fische fangen, die sind aber meit hart erarbeitet. Der Atlantiok bietet da einfach bessere Möglichkeiten, insbesondere wenn das Küstenspinnfischen im Vordergrund stehen soll. Gran Canaria ist da schon nen sehr guter Tip, insbesondere mit dem Hinweis auf den o.g. Guide. Eventuell könnte auch Portugal Sinn machen, wobei mir hier das Knowhow fehlt (Wolfsbarsch soll wohl gut sein...).


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

In Kroatien würde ich wenn 6Tage vollguiding buchen oder wie man das nennt, also 6 Tage lang geführte Touren.

Werde mich aber in über Gran Canaria mal schlau machen.

Mario


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Das ist natürlich eine ganz andere Ausgangssituation als ich es aus deinem ersten Post heraus gelesen habe. Solltest du tatsächlich ein Vollguiding über den gesamten Urlaubszeitraum buchen wollen, stehen dir auch andere Möglichkeiten offen. Wenn das auch noch 6 Tage Bootsfischen sein sollen, ist Kroatien zur richtigen Zeit sicher eine gute Wahl (insbesondere für BFT). Unter den Umständen könnte aber auch das Ebrodelta für dich interessant sein. 

Rein von der Artenvielfalt her (auch wegen den Black Bass als Ausweichmöglichkeit bei Sturmtagen), würde ich aber immer noch Gran Canaria bevorzugen .


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Februar 2016)

Hi danke nochmal für deine Antwort.

Sagen wir es mal so, in Kroatien ist das ganze, finde ich, bezahlbar. Ebrodelta.... Hast du da auch Guides die zu empfehlen sind? Ich hätte echt mal Lust auf die Meeresangelei. 
Ich mach mich gerade über Gran Canaria und den Guide schlau. Kroatien ist aber wie du sagst zur richtigen Zeit auch interessant. Schauen wir mal wo das alles Kostentechnisch hin läuft. Hab ja Zeit mich da schlau zu machen. 

Für weitere Anregungen gerne weiterhin Posten. Gran Canaria ist halt was für die ganze Familie. Will insgesamt 10-14 Tage bleiben und 5-6 Tage angeln.

Köfi


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Wenn das auch noch 6 Tage Bootsfischen sein sollen, ist Kroatien _*zur richtigen Zeit*_ sicher eine gute Wahl (insbesondere für BFT).



Wenn er auf Tuna gehen will, so besser erst ab Ende Juli...auch ist die Frage, ob das BG-Boot Lizenzen bekommt bzw. muß/darf er dann halt nur C&R betreiben, d.h. der Thun wird noch im Meer released. 
(Die große Menge wird für den jap. Markt gefangen & gemästet).
Was sicher gehen wird mit (geguidingtem^^) Boot: Dentex, AJ usw.

ABER,- wollte der TE nicht SPINNFISCHEN? Tunas werden bei uns meist per Drifting gefischt...die Dentexe und AJ geschleppt...
Auch gibt es bei uns unten nicht sooo viele Pools wie vermutl. in GranCanaria - ...also auch von mir eher die span. Insel als die mehr als 1200 Eilande bei uns....#h


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Ja hier im Board hat Adventure Tours Werbung gemacht, deshalb würde ich auf Kroatien aufmerksam. Aber ja ich bin zu 90% aufs Spinnfischen aus. Für besagten werben mit Angeln in Zadar.

Da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne muss ich auf mein Bauchgefühl hören bzw. das machen wovon die Familie auch was hat. Aber Gran Canaria hört sich auch gut an.

Köfi


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Also zum Spinnfischen bietet sich das Ebrodelta und die Kanaren sicher gut an. Bei mir jetzt in Spanien z.B. ist das Spinnfischen doch schon sehr zäh. Klar gibts bei uns geile Fische zu fangen, aber z.B. Thuna an der Oberfläche habe ich zuletzt im April anwerfen können. Und glaube mir ich war viel auf dem Wasser!
Denke von den Fangaussichten ist einfach der Atlantik besser!


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

also Spinnfischen geht, wenn man es einmal raus hat, sehr gut auch in Kroatien. Fange ja selbst mit der Spinnrute den Grill für meine Familie eigentl. immer voll...
*aber*- immer kurz vor der Feriensaison beantworte ich im Mittelmeertrööt genau dazu jedes Jahr die Fragen, gebe Beißzeiten, Tackle- und KuKö Tips und Tricks raus und dennoch fangen viele trotz alledem nix (an Wölfen).
Glaube mir, ich habe mich da auch erst durchbeissen müßen, besser  gesagt, du mußt dich u.U. auf einen hohen Frustationsfaktor einstellen.
So kurz mal runterfahren und Wölfe fangen ist nicht so leicht, wie sich dass oft lesen tut. Z.Bsp. empfehlen daher nicht ohne Grund bekannte BG Autoren das fischen mit freier Leine und lebender kl. Meeräsche z.Bsp. auf die WoBa`s.....
*Kann aber auch sofort klappen und du hast den Dreh raus und räumst da unten richtig ab- auch dass ist schon vorgekommen...*alles ist möglich! Sei aber halt nicht enttäuscht wenn nicht..

lg


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Februar 2016)

Das schwierige bei mir wird sein das ich halt mit Familie reise und es allen gefallen muss. 
Aktuell wäre Gran Canaria auch ne Option. Aber wie gesagt,! wenn es möglich wäre würde ich mir definitiv einen Guide nehmen und wenn es mal nur 2-3 Tage sind um die Gegend kennenzulernen. Da ich noch kein Tackle für diese Angelei habe, kann es sein das es definitiv ein Guiding sein muss, mit Leihgerät, da ich nicht weiß ob ich mir das jetzt schon alles zulegen möchte. 
Mal schauen wo ich am Ende landen werde. 

Gerne für weitere Tips offen.


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Ein Guide macht Sinn, _eben halt weil du nur so kurze Zeit da bist/Zeit hast_. Der weiß wo er die Fische findet und lebt ja auch genau davon, daß er weiß wo, wann und wie. Er teilt für Geld dieses erarbeitete Wissen...finde ich absolut nachvollziebar.


----------



## *luckyluke* (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Ich fliege am 12.3. für 15 Tage nach Gran Canaria.
Ich nehme nur eine Reiserute 2,7m 20-80gr Wg und 2Rollen mit.
Eine mit 30er mono und die andere mi 18 Geflecht.
Dazu Popper ab 10cm,Jigs+Gummis,mefoblinker und spinnerbaits...
Mit diesem Material kann ich sowohl im Meer(Wolfsbarsche) als auch in den stauseen(black bass)fischen.
Grosse Köder bedeuten in den stauseen auch große Fische.
Natürlich kann ich Pech haben und das Wasser ist zu kalt und die barsche sind noch nicht am laichen,was die ganze Sache komplizierter macht,weil sie recht träge sind.
Die Lizenz kostet für die Seen 12,83euro...


Ich hoffe es war euch eine kleine Hilfe


----------



## Köfi83 (12. Februar 2016)

Echt super, dann mal Petri heil auf der Insel. Meld dich doch mal bei Haramis Kalfar. Der meinte aktuell ist dort Bonito Zeit, einer der Kapfstärksten Fische. Ein Guiding bei ihm kostet 60€, sind 4-5h touren der kennt die Insel bestens auch die Stauseen mit den Schwarzbarschen.

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören wie es dort war.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## *luckyluke* (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

60euro ist der topspielzuschlag gg real Madrid....da ich 3mal dieses Jahr auf die Insel fliegen darf,werden ich erstmal meine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln.
Ich lass euch gerne an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben.


Hab bis dato auch ohne guide immer mein Abendessen bekommen.

Falls es mir nicht gelingen sollte,werden ich es kurzfristig mit einem Telefonat bei haramis beheben.....vllt treffe ich ihn auch mal so am den bekannten Spots


----------



## Köfi83 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

3 mal im Jahr, du Glückspilz.
Ich würde mich freuen von deinem nächsten Trip zu hören.

Ich werde hier alle weiterhin auf dem laufenden halten, was Guiding und Preise angeht, bei dem was für mich alles in Erwägung gezogen wird.

Köfi


----------



## Köfi83 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Hallo zusammen,

 hatte jetzt im Mittelmeer Thread nochmal in die Runde gefragt da ich meinen zuerst nicht gefunden hatte.#q Sorry.

 Also leider bin ich immer noch nicht viel weiter wie Gran Canaria oder Kroatien wobei ich aktuell zu Canaria tendiere zumal ich von den Kroatischen Kollegen was das angeln angeht noch nicht viel höre.

 Und mit dem Guide auf Canaria habe ich mich schon ausgetauscht und war sehr zufrieden.

 Sollte jemand noch Anregungen haben darf er gerne berichten.

 @ LUCKYLUKE
 Wie war dein Angeltrip du hast gar nichts mehr von dir hören lassen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

@Köfi: Als gaanz neue Anregung/ Alternative für dich: Bei bis 4h Flugzeit fiele mir noch (Nord)Ägypten ein, Rtg Rotes Meer, das reicht ja relativ bis weit in den Norden, und seehr gute Hotels zu bezahlbaren Preisen bzw sehr günstigen Preisen dort, ich weiss nicht mehr genau, wo unser Boardie "Krallblei" sich rumgetrieben hat, aber der war in letzter Zeit öfters dort und hat berichtet übers Spinnfischen am Meer- so nur als zusätzliche Idee für dich.


----------



## Köfi83 (26. April 2016)

Danke für die Info aber es solche Länder kommen für uns und schon gar nicht mit Familie infrage. Dafür ist mir dort zu  viel passiert. Auch wenn in Marsalam  bis jetzt noch nichts vorgefallen ist. 
 Würde da liebend gerne mal hin, auch weil ich sehr gerne schnorchel aber verzichte da aktuell drauf. 

 Und ja alles was so in 4 Stunden erreichbar is wäre interessant.

Mario


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

Gibt ja seit Kurzem einige Airlines die non- stop ab D anbieten, und das wäre ja viereinhalb Std erreichbar, auch Hurghada wäre ja mögl gewesen, von daher die Idee, aber gut Sicherheitsbedenken sind klar, muss jeder selber einschätzen wie weit man Risiken eingehen möchte beim Reisen.


----------



## Köfi83 (27. April 2016)

ja genau, wie gesagt mir ist das aktuell zu gefährlich.
Klar würde da alles passen aber das ist es mir aktuell nicht wert. Trotzdem Danke dir.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub zum Spinnfischen am Meer*

komm nach portugal. mai juni ist top zeit für corvina hier im tejo(lissabon).. musst mal youtuben nach "corvina tejo". führe dich auch gerne zu top wolfsbarsch Stellen hier..


----------

